# Northeast Bicycle Swap Meet



## Monark52 (Aug 28, 2007)

Did anyone go to this meet? There were some great musclebikes there as well as the Ballooners.

If you didn`t get a chance to go...here`s some pics!


----------



## Monark52 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## Monark52 (Aug 28, 2007)

I think that Monark Americana is cool...i should have asked how much


----------



## musclebikes (Aug 29, 2007)

I think that monark Americana is a sweet bike.


----------

